# Midi connection with DEQ2496



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that the Midi feature will work with the Behringer DEQ2496? I just purchased the M Audio Uno for the connection an apparently the driver installed successfully on my PC with Windows 7RC.
Also assuming that it will work, would I be correct to select the FBQ2496 under equalizer in REW?
Thanks,


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can anyone confirm that the Midi feature will work with the Behringer DEQ2496?


No, it will not. You would need to enter the REW recommended filters by hand.

Yes, select the FBQ as the equalizer....

brucek


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks,
So would there be any purpose for a Midi connection with the DEQ2496 and REW?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So would there be any purpose for a Midi connection with the DEQ2496 and REW?


Nope - enter the filters by hand..........


----------

